# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Jintropin HGH

## dukatree

I'm wondering if anyone can tell me whether this stuff is legit or not. I've never seen it before, but the packaging seems pretty impressive. Let me know what you all think. Thanks.

Manufacturer : Gensci (China)

Name : Genlei(R) Jintropin

Substance : Recombinant Human Growth Hormone @ 10IUs/amp

Container : 10 sets of Lyophilized powder and sterile solvent per box.

----------


## 956Vette

looks fine to me

----------


## Pensilneck

Have you try this ...

----------


## Titan1

youre ok! you can check the numbers on the security sticker the adress is on the sticker!

----------


## oldandgrim

you are good to go

----------


## dukatree

Looks good from the website, does anyone have instructions on how to mix it?

----------


## MichaelCC

looks good to me too.
Here is another JINTROPIN picture with green cap.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Dukatree your good to go.

----------


## RippedtoHell

do the new jintropins include water for reconstution? The current gensci website shows the set of 100iu jintropins packaged in plastic, not foam...I am so confused..

----------


## MORPHIN

looks good to me, check with the site like mentioned above, I havent seen those kits in a very long time

----------


## greekfreak

ive used them and they are GREAT.....

----------


## Maximm

situation is totally different now with Jintropin, mostly on the market are fakes as of limited capability for Gensci to export this product. While Demand is still high enough for this product, there are plenty of people who are ready to earn good by making replica of it.

----------


## lift_heavy

how do all u guys know hes good to go? how can u tell from the pic? whats all this we here about china being mastermind fakers......?.

----------


## lift_heavy

anyone with anything?

----------


## Just_Dude

Those who are looking for are always can find a way to get the original product. Now it's possible if to try through official distributors as Jintropin is being officially supplied to Russia, for examples. Good products usually find a way to leak from pharmacies to the market.

----------


## thisAngelBites

This is a very old thread, but for some reason you seem to be searching and making a comment on all the jintropin threads.

I know several people here (including me) who got rubbish from the distributors/people the distributors said to buy from. Just because they officially supply to Russia doesn't mean it is real. Or it can start out real, and then they can start sending rubbish, as happened with Ukraine.

----------


## Trevis

Looks good, used jintropin, now switched to vermotropin hgh, and it's even better!

----------


## Osprey

> Looks good, used jintropin, now switched to vermotropin hgh, and it's even better!


Vermo ... what? By vermodje? I've heard they were going to manufacture HGH, though these were just whisperings...

----------


## Trevis

> Vermo ... what? By vermodje? I've heard they were going to manufacture HGH, though these were just whisperings...


you are welcome to check this on their official website.
now using it, 2.5ui / twice a day, in the morning and post-working, and it's pretty good!

----------


## Eric-xxx

I've heard various feedbacks on Jintropin, they say it's a hit or miss...

----------


## jstone

> Looks good, used jintropin, now switched to vermotropin hgh, and it's even better!


What a joke ugl hgh better than pharm grade. You reps kill me with this garbage. This is like saying vermotropin is better than saizen, or serostims.

----------

